# Wanted: Award Graphics.



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm after someone to make up a Award Graphics.

This will be a pretty strict brief as I have a fixed idea of what I want.
You will have seen the standard required in the existing Award Graphics.

The two sizes that these graphics are used in are shown below.



















Please apply by posting a demo Award Graphic of the larger size in this thread.

I will contact people I have design briefs for via PM.

Once an Award is ready I will of course give the credit due in the Awards Announcement Thread that introduces any new Award designed as well as a hefty rep boost.

Thanks, _*Vash.*_


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Vash, while this is up is there any possibility of getting devices for the current awards if a person wins more then one of the same award?

(and bump)


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

oooo... I am interested in this... count me in.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

djinn24 said:


> Vash, while this is up is there any possibility of getting devices for the current awards if a person wins more then one of the same award?


We did look at adding bars or other such devices when we first started doing the awards.

Problem is that on the smaller images is just cluttered and obscured them.

There are not many Awards that get duplicated tbh, I mean apart from Comp winners ones and should something really warrant it in the future I will probably just dream up another Award.


----------



## Niffty (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey I just spent a bit making this sample award. Badge of the Visual Pleasure (Painting award?) Just a little draft idea to demonstrate what I can do. Let me know what you think. 

View attachment 13161


View attachment 13162


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

For size comparison.

Dunno, made that in half an hour. Looked better in Photoshop. 

No idea what should be there bellow. The Imperial Eagle is there cause I could not find anything else fitting.


----------



## JB Mallus (Apr 28, 2009)

Doelago said:


> For size comparison.
> 
> Dunno, made that in half an hour. Looked better in Photoshop.
> 
> No idea what should be there bellow. The Imperial Eagle is there cause I could not find anything else fitting.


How about three of those eagles stacked on top of each other?
The medal part needs some mass to it. :victory:

I'm attempting to form an idea myself...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

JB Mallus said:


> How about three of those eagles stacked on top of each other?












Could only stack two there, but it looks considerably better.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Niffty said:


> Hey I just spent a bit making this sample award. Badge of the Visual Pleasure (Painting award?) Just a little draft idea to demonstrate what I can do. Let me know what you think.
> 
> View attachment 13161
> 
> ...


I like the ribbon, but it is wider than the required size. 



Doelago said:


> Could only stack two there, but it looks considerably better.


That one might not work at the smaller size.



@ Every one
Have a think about setting them on transparencies.


I will probably look at more than one person for this, so keep them coming peeps.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

_Awarded to members with terrible grammar and nearly non-existent punctuation._

I am posting this one because I am so sick and tired of these "Imperial" awards and "Marks of Chaos" stuff. Its time for the orks to shine!

WAAAAAGHHHHH!!!!

(Its a rough draft if you ask me)


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I would love some eldar ones. I will have to tinker with gimp and see what I can do.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Will Fantasy ones work? Perhaps for noting work that goes for promoting the Fantasy game?

Or does it have to be 40K?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

These are for me to get an idea of who has the abilities and flair for what I am after, rather than designing a specific award.

Not to say that if something really nice pops up I won't snaffle it for use.

Any race or system is fine for your demo pieces. 

So far we have shit loads of Imperial/Generic, a good amount of Chaos, 1 Tau, 1 Eldar.


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

Is there a place where all the current ones are shown? Or am I being dense? I'll try and do some this evening for you.

Transparency wise, save as a PNG guys, allows for transparency easily.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

You guys might want to make sure that the backgrounds are transparent, and that the files are saved as PNG files, not JPEG files.
JPEG's don't allow transparent backgrounds, only PNG's do.


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

Woohoo, I ninja'd cheese!

Quick and dirty template file, might be of use to some. Blanked the main ribbon, put the bar back (a little roughly) for you to hang stuff on but left the sepia top bar.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Okay, heres the png version with some revision.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

That Ork one is awesome.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Thats because Orks are awesome.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Unfortunately it is also a GW copyrighted image.

Nice work though.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Really? All right I'll change it soon

Okay fixed it.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

ThatOtherGuy said:


> Really? All right I'll change it soon
> 
> Okay fixed it.



That's shaping up nice, the skull could do with being more visible as it will disappear at the smaller size. Maybe more silver and rust?

Maybe a jagged bit on the ribbon for extra awesome.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

heres a lame try from me, (very late and im tired lol)


----------

